# Anno 2070 & Addon,  Frage zum Endlosspiel



## Q!...deluxe (23. November 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mittlerweile auch mein 2070 mit dem Addon ausgestattet. Bisher hatte ich ein Endlosspiel laufen welches mittlerweile schon ziemlich fortgeschritten ist. Nun habe ich nach erfolgreichem Update das Save geladen doch von Update keine Spur. Die Tec Genies sind nicht da und keine neuen Bauelemente. Kurz, es ist nix vom Update zu sehen. Nun ist die Frage muss man ein neues Endlosspiel beginnen um das Addon nutzen zu können?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2012)

Das liegt daran dass dein savegame ja noch von vor der Zeit des Addons stammt.
Woher soll das Addon denn da kommen?
Du musst ein neues Endlosspiel anfangen und eben im Auswahlmenü das Addon aktivieren. Dann kannst du mit Addon spielen.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (23. November 2012)

Ah o.k. sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen ehe ich mein tolles Save wegschmeiße  naja gut, dann auf in eine neue Runde... danke für die Antwort


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2012)

Ja ist leider so.
Ich hatte eine gemoddete Inselwelt. Die war super.
Für das Addon geht die natürlich nicht mehr weil es neue Unterwasserinseln gibt.
Leider klappt das mit dem Modden nicht mehr.  
Ubisoft hat irgendwas geändert. Wenn ich modde und das Game starte werden überhaupt keine Inseln geladen. Du siehst nur Wasser.


----------

